# Algae on java moss Help!!!!



## warrenj (Apr 26, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what this is on my java moss, more importantly how do I get rid of it.
Water parameters are all fine but this dose not seem to go away even after water changes 

I have shrimp and tetras so don't really want to use chemicals unless I REALLY have to 

Thanks 

Warren 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rusticdr (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like cladophora.. a lot of manual removal required. Then start dosing excel for couple of weeks.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenj (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks @Rusticdr is that the only way I can get rid of it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Also will it harm my fish and shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rusticdr (Apr 5, 2016)

Clado is a pain in the ***. I had a really torrid time. Check ur parameters and try to figure out the cause. Remove the bulk of it with forceps. Then use excel daily. Shud work out if u correct the cause. Nice setup though. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenj (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for you help and advice appreciate it 


Warren 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n70me (May 8, 2017)

Ok so I am now stumped, I have cut my light cycle down, have physically removed most the effected Java moss by cutting most of it of effected areas and this morning it all seems to be back. My water parameters all seem fine. Fish seem to also be dropping off slowly as in 1 a week. Considering the hydrogen peroxide trick but unsure of the dosing etc. 
Any ideas or suggestions 
Thanks 


Warren 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


















Warren 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Experts..please looking for your suggestions,feedback.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Preeeeetty sure that is cyano bacteria. You can forget manual removal or H2O2 it won't help. I recently had to combat that crap in my tank when I changed to ADA aquasoil. Total blackout for 5 days did the trick for me.


----------

